# I'm new too....



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

I am new to the website and new to chatrooms, but unfortunately not new to still not being pregnant.  I got married in 2002 and immediately started trying for a baby.  It all seems to be taking so long, or maybe its just me being too impatient.  Although my husband and I have only been going through this for a couple of years, I have wanted children for over 10 years (just had difficulties finding Mr. Right) so it seems like I have been waiting a really really long time.  

We've had 3 IUI cycles and an IVF cycle.  We're now having a couple of months break and then we'll have another go.  I'm feeling pretty low at the moment.  Last week I found out my bestest closest friend is pregnant - for the third time.  That was pretty hard to take as she has been the one who has got me through all this so far.  It doesnt help that she only needs to look at her husband to conceive!

I am looking forward to meeting other people who are also going through this.  I feel quite isolated and have cut myself off from a lot of people because they dont know what I am going through.  Also from those that know but have babies.  I saw a counsellor today and she suggested that I try a chatroom.  Like I said, its my first time and I am looking forward to seeing if I get any replies!


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hiya Olwen

Welcome to FF ,  I'm sure you'll get plenty of replies aswell as tons of support.  I found FF only a couple of months ago but they have already seen me through a cycle of treatment and quite frankly if it hadn't been from all the support recieved here from all the great people i am quite sure i would have gone mad 

Good luck and massses of   baby dust to us all

Emma


----------



## ellie ryan (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi olwen
like your self im new to all this and so understand how you feel.i to felt so isolated and all alone then i found ff.may sound corny but i feel they have saved my life.
after 5 yrs of ttc i was waiting for my long awaited lap and dye test.i went for my pre med when they found out i was pregnant wahey.sadly the next day we found out it was ectopic.that was last week,on friday i had surgery.as you can imagine i feel like my hearts being ripped apart.im taking it day by day.
then i found some true friends at ff.youll soon become addicted i know i sure am.
its great to know your not alone ,youll get so much support and friendship here.
              best of luck and luv to you and dh
                      ellie & mark ryan


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Olwen,

A warm welcome to FF!  Glad you decided to join us.

Why you are having a break from tx, why not join the Chitter Chatters thread on the In-Betweenies board for a natter.

Laine x


----------



## Catzy (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Olwen,

I've been trying for 18 months and am awaiting referral. 

I can totally understand how you feel about your friend. My two closest friends have announced to me in the last couple of weeks they are pregnant and I'm finding hard to spend time with them. They say they understand how hard it is for me but they can't. When ever we get together they just talk babies. 

This site has been so supportive to me and as well as getting support, I've also been able to give support which has made me feel good.

Good luck

Catzy
xx


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi, 

I found this site today .... we are about to start our first cycle of ICSI.  So like you I'm new to this and not only feeling really exicited and anxious but also somewhat confused by all the terminology ... im sure it will become second nature.  

Good luck to you xx 

Heather


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

Heather - you will find that in a few weeks there won't be a single abbreviation that you don't know and if you end up using the site as much as I do they will save you a lot of time!

Olwen - welcome to ff. I promise you will soon be addicted. You will find loads of useful information as well as people who are happy to talk about fertility in as much detail as you want!! If you get the chance pop into the chat room as you will meet a good mix of people.

We have been ttc for two years but like you I have been broody for about a decade but had to wait for the time to be right. I am sure that once we are pg that we will forget about all the waiting we have had to do. Our babies will be very lucky and very spoiled!

Good luck with everything

FLH x


----------



## brigie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Olwen, I'm just on my 2ww of my first IVF cycle but have been trying for babies for a very long time.  We have been married for nearly 7 years so at least that long, have had 6 IUI cycles, before that they tried me with Clomid but nothing has worked so far.  I'm unexplained infertility as there doesn't seem to be any problems they're aware of.  It is very frustrating when it all takes soooo long with all the waiting lists in between.  So I know how you feel and can totally sympathise with everything you're feeling.  Just this dreaded 2ww is driving me nuts.  I've done it so many times I should be used to it by now.  Best wishes when you start your treatment again.
Love and hugs
Brigie


----------



## Catzy (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Marina,

Just wanted to tell you that I think your friend it lucky to have someone like you helping her. This is a brilliant site for answers and support.

Tell your friend to stay positive  .  There's hope for all of us. 

Catzy
xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi olwen i met you the chat room.I am also waiting before i can start tx again,not by choise i might add ,my appointment wont be untill march 08  .so i'll be here for a while if you fancy a chat.skye


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Skye,

Do you mean March 2008?  How come you have to wait so long?  What a nightmare!  Well I am always here if you want to chat more (actually I really do seem to be almost always here these days).  I'm feeling a bit low again as last night a v good friend of mine just told me she's pg.  Thats the third in the last couple of weeks!  Must have been something in the air a few months ago!!!  But obviously not where I was!    Its so hard to take - she never even wanted kids whereas I've been desperate for them for over 10 years.  First it took forever to find Mr. Right and now its taking two forevers for us to have a baby    Sorry, am feeling a bit sorry for myself today.  Any ideas of how we can make the waiting time pass quicker?  

Speak to you again soon.  Take care, love Olwen


----------

